# After Beretta, what is your next fav gun brand/model?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Title says it all... Post away


----------



## beretta92D (Feb 7, 2006)

well besides my beretta,the only gun i've shot fired was my brother-inlaws mil issue 1911a .45 and acouple of his .22's.which one of them was a Rugar?(i think) not sure what the other .22 was(he never told me)

out of the three,i think i liked the 1911a.i think it's cause of the fact that it blew the snot out of the stuff we were shooting.(wooden pallets,appliances,etc)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I love 1911s, but right now, my fav gun I own is my SW99 - the full size Walther P99 clone. I just had the slide hard chromed, and it is a sweet gun


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

After Beretta, I like Kimber. My next gun will be either a PX4 or a 90-Two. After that purchase, I'd like to get Kimber Tactical Custom II


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> After that purchase, I'd like to get Kimber Tactical Custom II


You mentioned a Kimber Tactical Custom II - I prev had one before... Here is a repost of something I typed on the AR15 website recently...
---
I would never buy another aluminum 1911 again - I bought a full size Kimber Tactical II last year - I had a Beretta 92 w/ an aluminum frame and have no problems w/ that. So, I figured "why not" - Gun looked awesome. Shot well too.

After having it 2 weeks, I dicovered a long thread on a 1911 forum - I saw the dreaded "gouge" - using a magazine w/ a metal follower will damage the inside of the frame. Over time, it can get pretty excessive. Why would Kimber sell a mag with their own gun that will damage it right before your very eyes as you shoot it.

I then checked my gun out - in that spot inside of the frame, I saw the very beginning of the mark - This was after just 200 rounds. Also, I did not think about the fact that while my Beretta has an aluminum frame, the steel barrel acts as the feed ramp - the 1911 uses the frame as part of the feed ramp. After 400 rounds, I already had some visual wear in the metal where the bullet rubs the frame when it is loaded into the barrel. Also, that gouge inside the frame got a little bigger.

I tried Wilson mags w/ a plastic follower, but the gun would only work with the stock mags and metal follower. I then sold the $908 + tax gun for about $150 less, because that was all I could get for it. I am kinda angry that I spend about $1k on a gun that actually wore before my very eyes. If I had that after 400 rounds, I could imagine how it would be after 2000.

Kimber really should use plastic followers in their aluminum guns, and they should also put a ramped barrel in them.

I personally will never buy another aluminum 1911 again.


----------



## Mastrogiacomo (Feb 23, 2006)

The only brand that comes close to Beretta is Ruger. I've loved every gun I've bought from the company (revolvers). If you're asking about semis, I'd go with Sig - but as nice as they are, I still prefer Beretta.


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

For a revolver after my stampede, I've been happy with my Ruger. If I were to choose another auto, probably a Walther PPK/S, which would go nice alongside my P38..

Sig's, Kimber's, and Glocks are possibly better guns than the Walther but I just don't like the square guns..

JMO

W


----------



## Squawker (Feb 24, 2006)

II really like Glocks- I have 2, a 19 and a 26, both 9 mm. I really like the way that they shoot- for some reason, I shoot better with my 19 than with my 92FS, as much as I love the gun. My next gun will probably be the small Kahr 9mm, for a pocket pistol, to replace my Kel-tec P11 (I really hate that gun!). After that, I'm thinking of going up in caliber, with a 40 or a 45. If I go 45, it will probably be the Springfield XD or a Sig. If 40, maybe a 96 if I can find one new when I'm ready, preferably an Inox. Otherwise probably a Sig.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I would never buy another aluminum 1911 again
> 
> After having it 2 weeks, I dicovered a long thread on a 1911 forum - I saw the dreaded "gouge" - using a magazine w/ a metal follower will damage the inside of the frame. I then checked my gun out - in that spot inside of the frame, I saw the very beginning of the mark - This was after just 200 rounds.
> 
> ...


My carry 1911 has an alloy frame and has well over 24K rounds through it. The only thing I've had to do to the frame is have it reannodized as the origional annodizing was worn off on the left side of the gun and it was corroding from sweat. Sorry to hear the Wilson's didn't work in your Kimber, they have been flawless in all my 1911's.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Browning BDA's


----------



## BerettaM92FS (Jan 30, 2006)

Walther PPK/S :shock:


----------



## Guy Boudreault (Feb 2, 2006)

I own a Springfield Armory XD9 Tactical. Great weapon. I tried the new S&W but I like the grip and handling of the XD9 much better. It falls into your hand very naturally. 8) 8) 8) 

Guy B.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Do you have to like Beretta's first? :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

breech said:


> Do you have to like Beretta's first? :lol:




This is an older thread. Prev, this site was a Beretta subject site. It was swopped to ALL handguns yesterday. Hence, some of the older threads focus on Berettas.... Sorry


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I like Berettas, but they are not my favorite. That spot is taken by H&K, followed closely by Sig and S&W.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I like Berettas, but they are not my favorite. That spot is taken by H&K, followed closely by Sig and S&W.


Nothing wrong w/ that.

Currently, my fav is my SW99, followed by my HK USP compact


----------



## dozing4dollars (May 5, 2006)

I've got lots of different guns and GLOCKS do it for me.

I bought them after the H&K,Sigs, Beretta, Walther,IMI, etc.

Had I bought the Glocks first, I'm not sure I would have gotten the others.

For me, Glocks have a perfect feel and I shoot them better than any other handgun.

Big fan of the Black Plastic Fantastics :!:

(If its any consolation to the Beretta pistol guys, I love my Storm CX4 9MM and prefer it to my Colt AR or my VEPR K anyday ) :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

Greetings..

Depends - on the purpose...


Shooting Rabbits or paper - Ruger MkIII Hunter. or MkII Target.

Shooting Vermin - Ruger P95dc 9mm...

Berretta's are okay - But I've seen them blow up and take an arm and hand with them... I'll stick to my Ruger - I KNOW it works...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

> Berretta's are okay - But I've seen them blow up and take an arm and hand with them


 An arm and a hand? From a handgun round? When and where did this happen?


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

Beretta?? Beretta?? What is this Beretta you speak of???
There is only Glock!!! :smt096 :supz:


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

it's a toss up between ruger single actions and glocks.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

For me right now it is

1. H&K

2. 1911

3. Beretta

:smt071


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

A Glock 18 if they were allowed to be owned by civilians. :twisted:


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

*SAY WHAT? After Beretta*

How 'bout before Beretta? 1911's, SIG's, H&K's, Glock's, Springer's,
Kimber's, S&W's, Colt's, Ruger's, etc. all come BEFORE a Beretta;
at least in my way of think'in~! :-D


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Bought my first Ruger in 1960. It was used and was a very good gun. I have and still own several other makes of guns, and like them, but Ruger is still my favorite.


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Have to say it's a tie between SA (semi autos) and S&W *OLD *for revolvers.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Berretta makes handguns?

Bob Wright


----------



## 229DAK (May 7, 2006)

Before Beretta, it's Sig. ;-)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> Berretta makes handguns?
> 
> Bob Wright


----------

